# Yum....Let's see those deer recipes!!



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Cut deer into pieces. Put pieces over hardwood fire. Wait until smell good. Cover with steak sauce. Eat too quickly. Repeat:wink:!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Then again, who needs a recipe:devil:?


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

kegan said:


> Then again, who needs a recipe:devil:?


Raw meat is the best.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Put your favorite seasoning onto a steak. Put the steak in a ziploc bag then seal. The pound the steak with a tenderizer untill it is half as thin as it was when you started. The reason for the ziploc is so the blood doesnt fly all over the place and also so the seasonings get pushed into the meat better. Melt some butter in a pan and ad some olive oil. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Brown both sides of the steak in the pan then put the pan and steak into the 375 degree oven for aproximetly 10 minutes. remove from over and put it back on the stove and finish cooking untill it is a litlle red in the middle. Then you are done :darkbeer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

NocBuster said:


> Put your favorite seasoning onto a steak. Put the steak in a ziploc bag then seal. The pound the steak with a tenderizer untill it is half as thin as it was when you started. The reason for the ziploc is so the blood doesnt fly all over the place and also so the seasonings get pushed into the meat better. Melt some butter in a pan and ad some olive oil. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Brown both sides of the steak in the pan then put the pan and steak into the 375 degree oven for aproximetly 10 minutes. remove from over and put it back on the stove and finish cooking untill it is a litlle red in the middle. Then you are done :darkbeer:


How do you not tear through the ziplock bag????


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply i will be trying it soon. It sounds great.:darkbeer:


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

geet out some venison cover it with sweet baby rays bbq sause (the hickory flovored one). Then let it sit over night in the referigorator. the next day for dinner put it on the grill until it is done........Its real simple but it tastes great .........sorry about my spelling


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks again im already a BIG fan of sweet baby rays. there awesome.
dont worry about spleeling :wink:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

marinade tenderlion in italien dressing for a week than throw it on the grill with some garlic. dont cook to long you want a little pink in the middle. serve with onions cooked in butter. yum.

fried deer steaks: eggs, milk, italian bread crumbs, red crushed pepper, black pepper, glaric, italian seasoning, lemon pepper.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

DrawAim"Click" said:


> Thanks again im already a BIG fan of sweet baby rays. there awesome.
> dont worry about spleeling :wink:


sweet baby rays is where its at.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> sweet baby rays is where its at.


my kinda guy


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Venison burgers. No I won't tell.  I'll go as far as to saying that it involves red meat and a grinder.


----------

